# Using WPA2, yet iwconfig says "Security mode:open"

## gw

I'm connecting with my laptop to an access point configured to offer only WPA2 connections.

Driver on the laptop is ipw3945, I'm using wpa_supplicant.

No problem so far, association and auth works and I get a decent throughput (ca 3MByte/s).

Yet whenever i do an iwconfig, it gives 

 *Quote:*   

> Encryption key: FAT-HEX-NUMBER   Security mode:open

 

which, as far as I understood, means no encryption or just WEP is used.

Why is that??

Through what program can I determine the nature of my actual wireless link?

Thanks,

gw

----------

## blu3bird

Iwconfig just can't handle WPA/WPA2.

Use wpa_cli or wpa_gui to check the encryption.

Example: 

```
wpa_cli status
```

----------

